# Bees at Home Improvement centers



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Fellows!

Today, at the local home improvment center, I was perusing the nursery plant selection when lo and behold, I came upon the False Heather. It was covered with bees! It was absolutely as busy as anything I've ever seen. So I started trying to follow them to there hive. I got about 75 meters before I couldn't keep track of them. It was very cool.

I'm going to have to try to take my kids with me. They have much sharper eyes than I!

Thanks,
Albert


----------



## Janice Lane (Feb 5, 2006)

My hives are less than a mile from a Lowes. When I saw them bringing in alot of pollen in January, I decided to see if that's where they were getting it. Yep!


----------



## Garry Forsythe (Dec 4, 2006)

I watch to see which plants the bees are working when I go to the garden center. When I find a plant that I don't already have, with bees all over it, I buy a few and propagate them for my bees. I got 100s of Heather plants for this reason!


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

I know , it's a beautyful sight but short lived .When they start spraying Melethion to get rid of the bees . Lots of people complain about bees on plants. Last year I found out about the spray program .Non polinated blooms last longer and sell better.


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Ray,

If you tell them about the bees, handle the plants and prove that they don't bother you, they won't spray. I showed everyone that works in the garden center how non-agressive they are and they were fascinated to a such a point that loss prevention came out to see why everyone was gathered around.

Two things occured: Pesticide use was abated and people were educated!

Win/Win!

Albert


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I found the same at Lowes with Mediteranean Heather. As I was pushing aside the foliage some folks 'warned' me there were bees and didn't I see them? I said yep and all the girls wanted was to get food and take it home for winter stores. This started a discussion and even the store's folks were involved. Good time! 

Also last week while attending Master Gardener class week four and touring some of the MG projects in Searcy I found a bee working some of the tiny white flowers (I was told what they are but forgot) some call Easter Flowers. While looking at it one of my fellow students and I struck up a conversation about honeybees and their benefits. One of the week three courses was a highlight about beekeeping. Some of the folks in class know me from our Shepherd Center classes and workshops and more beekeeping conversations and questions came up.

Anyway both were good times.

I just can't get the Mediterranean heather to grow here in the Arkansas summer.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a yard about a mile from Lowes, maybe a mile and a half....I wonder...
Janice, your post made me laugh...thanks


----------

